# Dramatic Coffin on YouTube...



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Thought I posted this earlier this week, but it seems to have disappeared, oh well... YouTube - Dramatic Halloween Coffin


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I like that...simple yet effective. Would be somewhat child friendly.

Thanks for posting


----------

